# Help with cleaning VERY dirty tools.



## saunderl (Mar 4, 2012)

I've had my tools stored for a few years. They were not stored very well though … and they were in my old shop (garage) that did not have any dust collection in it.

So, now that I'm trying to get my new garage shop up and running, I'm looking at a bunch of very dirty tools.

I've removed all the rust from the CI but that just added to the mess on the sides of the tools. How can I clean (or would wash be a better term?) all the accumulated oil/grease/WOOD DUST/etc as well as the run off of the rust remover from my tools?

I know that water would be BAD, and I've read that mineral spirits will remove my paint and gas is just too flammable, so .. kerosene?

Please help - any tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Simple Green would probably be my cleanser of choice after a go blow down with some compressed air.


----------



## Slemi (Mar 7, 2014)

You can go to your local paint supply store and ask for "Wax and grease remover" of "surface preparation cleaner". It's simmilar to paint reducer, but this does not damage the paint. It is also great for removing residue of adhesive from tape.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Water's only bad if you get it in places you can't dry it out of so don't spray forcefully or use a rag and bucket, etc. Simple green is good stuff, dilute with water to make it as concentrated as you need to get the gunk off. Compressed air again to dry the areas a towel can't get to. Then WD-40's actual use is displacing water where you can't get anymore out other ways.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

+1 on simplegreen.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I too would recommend Simple Green. First I'd go at it with a stiff nylon brush and vacuum to get as much of the accumulated dirt off as possible.


----------



## saunderl (Mar 4, 2012)

Fantastic. I've never heard of Simple Green, but a quick google search shows its easy to get! So, what I see as the process is:

Blow down the tool (Not much will come off - its really on there …)
Take some watered down Simple Green in a bucket with a rag and wipe down as much as I can.
wet and blow (rinse and repeat until clean) what I cannot simple wipe down.
Blow dry
wd-40 any areas that are un-accessible to dry with just air.

And of course a round of carnauba paste wax on the CI.

So, does that about sum it up? And more tips/tricks/things I've missed?

Thanks again.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Go out and get a CHEAP toilet bowl brush, and use that to scrub things down with the Simple Green.

Platic gloves are needed around the Simple Green, DAMHIKT….

Take the tool out side to clean them off.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Krud Kutter, also try it on your router bits and saw blades ..


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a parts cleaner for doing mechanic work. I use Kerosene as the solvent. It will cut through a lot of mess. I can get it at plenty of gas stations for about the price of diesel fuel.

Then, to get the Kerosene off, I use brake spray cleaner in an aerosol can. Most auto parts stock it. It will not leave a film. For storage, spray on some WD-40, wipe off most of it.

For rust: http://www.harborfreight.com/1-quart-evapo-rust-rust-remover-96433.html


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

If it's really stuck on there the compressed air isn't going to do you much good, but worth a shot. The scrub brush with a vacuum before the simple green is a good suggestions and then brushing with the simple green if that doesn't do much is another. You can let the simple green sit and soak a bit and move to different areas and try brushing. If you don't mind kerosene, that probably will work well as a solvent if the simple green doesn't do much. Simple green is good for so much stuff it's no loss to have around so give it a shot.


----------



## saunderl (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow, that Simple Green worked well.

Lots of scrubbing, sponging, and spraying with compressed air.

My bandsaw and jointer look almost like new.

Now I just want to know why Jet thought it was a good idea to use white as their paint color??!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Glad it worked out for you, any pictures?


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

That Simple Green stuff is awesome. Took me a while to realize it was concentrated (way to go, idiot) and diluting it with water makes the cleaning not just easier but better.

Glad you're able to get your stuff back in good order.


----------



## saunderl (Mar 4, 2012)

I never thought to take any before pictures. Just take my word that they were filthy and the CI was solid red rust.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, awesome results, glad you got them cleaned up.


----------



## saunderl (Mar 4, 2012)

The key, for me, was a combo of the compressed air, simple green, a nylon bristle brush and a really good sponge.

3 hours (not including the CI cleaning). A little less than half on the bandsaw and a little more than half on the jointer. Soooo many more nooks and crannies on the jointer!


----------

